# CZ Rami poly



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this. Does a poly version exist? How much does it weigh in at etc.
Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I was on the CZ site the other day (its down right now) and I did see a picture of it. Weather it is shipping could be a different story.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes the poly does exist! I just bought one to use as a carry gun. I got the 9mm, it is almost identical to the standard rami other then the poly frame. Its weight is less then 25 ounces and the dimentions are the same as the standard, it runs a little bit less expensive then that standard i paid $500 for mine including tax background and everything


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Id rather go with the heavy verision, it would be a better shooter. Then again if you're going to carry it you might complain about the weight.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's where they are at.
http://www.cz-usa.com/products_handguns.php


----------

